# Mobile phones



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, any information on if either of these mobile phone companies on Pay as you go, are any good and also whats their coverage is like please?
Masovil or Simyo

Or any other networks? lane:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Never heard of either . Best way is if, when you are over with an english mobile , see which network it chooses as the strongest signal, assuming it is not picking one that is linked to the uk company. If it is ,go in to 'networks' a manually select different ones to see how strong the signals are . Then you will know the ones you don't want to be with if there's no signal where you live !


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there, any information on if either of these mobile phone companies on Pay as you go, are any good and also whats their coverage is like please?
> Masovil or Simyo
> 
> Or any other networks? lane:


Do you mean Masmovil? A friend of mine was talking about them recently and said she had changed to them and was quite impressed. No idea about their coverage though.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Never heard of either . Best way is if, when you are over with an english mobile , see which network it chooses as the strongest signal, assuming it is not picking one that is linked to the uk company. If it is ,go in to 'networks' a manually select different ones to see how strong the signals are . Then you will know the ones you don't want to be with if there's no signal where you live !


Many thanks Gus,why didn't i think of that!Hope you are well,we come over on Friday to see Lawyers etc. x:clap2:


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Do you mean Masmovil? A friend of mine was talking about them recently and said she had changed to them and was quite impressed. No idea about their coverage though.


Cheers for that x


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Never heard of either . Best way is if, when you are over with an english mobile , see which network it chooses as the strongest signal, assuming it is not picking one that is linked to the uk company. If it is ,go in to 'networks' a manually select different ones to see how strong the signals are . Then you will know the ones you don't want to be with if there's no signal where you live !


Agree with that, but that will only give you the main networks and not the companies that ride on their backs as it were. I use Simyo - package suits my requirements perfectly - but it uses the Orange network - and where I live the coverage is not brilliant - but neither is that of any of the other companies.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Rofa said:


> Agree with that, but that will only give you the main networks and not the companies that ride on their backs as it were. I use Simyo - package suits my requirements perfectly - but it uses the Orange network - and where I live the coverage is not brilliant - but neither is that of any of the other companies.


Thank you where can i get a Simyo card from in the Lorca area? please


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Thank you where can i get a Simyo card from in the Lorca area? please


Apparently you can't , available through the internet site for del. to a spanish address. see here; Spain - simyo - Prepaid Wireless Internet Access


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> Thank you where can i get a Simyo card from in the Lorca area? please[/QUOTEn
> On line only- Telefonía móvil sin ataduras, tarifas bajas, móviles libres e internet móvil.


----------



## Mtez (Aug 24, 2010)

*Simyo in Media Markt*



Jaxx said:


> Thank you where can i get a Simyo card from in the Lorca area? please


In theory you can only buy from their website, but I was in Media Markt a few weeks ago and they sell Simyo mobiles there as well.


----------

